# Great Lakes Xmas Ale



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Today my store received 6 cases. Manager and couple others were speaking on how good it is. I put it out on the floor about 12:30p. Built a little display. Tried to that is. I pulled the pallet with the 6 cases on the floor, then I was called to help a customer which took less then ten minutes. I came back and a customer had picked up two cases and was walking off to the cash register with them. So I started to build, customer came by saw what I was doing and took another case. So it was going to be a small display.... Was up for approximately 1 hour. all that was left was a case. So I pulled it off the floor. (looks pretty silly case of beer in the middle of an aisle) Had to buy a 6 pack and give this brew a try. I have to admit, this is a pretty tasty brew. Kind of expensive though at 11.99/ 6 pack.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Too many other excellent beers out there to spend that much for Great Lakes. Last years batch was a big disappointment compared to 2011.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Went to Giant Eagle in Avon Lake @ 11:30 for other things and they were just finishing their display. I'm guessing they had 30-40 cases. I got my 2 six packs  
Yes there are many good beers out there shortdrift.
Trying all of them is such a chore !  
Just finished some Stone IPA left over from a fishing trip.
Time to move on to something else, I won't drink the Christmas Ale till Christmas.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Tried a Sam Adams double pumpkin yesterday, it was a good cold-weather beer.

Ah, now come the days when the World is your Refrigerator.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

FOSR said:


> Tried a Sam Adams double pumpkin yesterday, it was a good cold-weather beer.
> 
> Ah, now come the days when the World is your Refrigerator.


Wonder if that would be a good breakfast beer ?


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mmmmmm.... Breakfast beer...


----------



## BMS (Mar 26, 2008)

don't know about pumpkin or x-mas beer but last year a friend turned me on to a bacon beer, all I could think about was scrambled eggs and beer. its seasonal so I have to wait for it to come out again, seems like a great beer to have if you got the day off.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

bcnulater said:


> Went to Giant Eagle in Avon Lake @ 11:30 for other things and they were just finishing their display. I'm guessing they had 30-40 cases. I got my 2 six packs
> Yes there are many good beers out there shortdrift.
> Trying all of them is such a chore !
> Just finished some Stone IPA left over from a fishing trip.
> Time to move on to something else, I won't drink the Christmas Ale till Christmas.


I prefer good old fashioned hops, malted barley, yeast, and water. I prefer the apple pie spices in apple pie. To each his own. $11.99, not me.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

My beverage store has Great Divide Hibernation Ale in now. It's a very malty old English style beer, completely the opposite from the IPA's I usually enjoy. Enjoyed a few of those while cleaning a limit of saugeye the other night, made for a great end to a great day with my good friend Shortdrift.
I have a trip scheduled to 3Floyds brewery in a couple weeks, looking forward to that visit.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

My wife bought 4 6packs last night and I tried it after 3 huge margaritas. I thought I would hate it like I do most fancy beer. A six pack later and a few other samples of my neighbors weird variety pack full of IPA's which I don't like at all, I came to the conclusion that Christmas Ale is good beer.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We had dinner at the brewery last night and I tried it for the first time and thought it was pretty good! Bought a case for my brother, who now lives in Memphis, for Christmas along with a few glasses. Watched a guy wheel a dolly with 8 cases to his car and I believe he was going back for more! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

geoffoquinn said:


> My wife bought 4 6packs last night and I tried it after 3 huge margaritas. I thought I would hate it like I do most fancy beer. A six pack later and a few other samples of my neighbors weird variety pack full of IPA's which I don't like at all, I came to the conclusion that Christmas Ale is good beer.


We're the margaritas virgin? If not, how we're you still conscious?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

PARK92 said:


> Mmmmmm.... Breakfast beer...


Agree!! Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

MEISTERICS said:


> We're the margaritas virgin? If not, how we're you still conscious?


After a while I wasn't.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

shroomhunter said:


> My beverage store has Great Divide Hibernation Ale in now. It's a very malty old English style beer, completely the opposite from the IPA's I usually enjoy. Enjoyed a few of those while cleaning a limit of saugeye the other night, made for a great end to a great day with my good friend Shortdrift.
> I have a trip scheduled to 3Floyds brewery in a couple weeks, looking forward to that visit.


3Floyds - I'm jealous. Got a couple Zombie Dusts and Gumballheads in the fridge that I've been holding off on drinking. I need to re-up as the Zombies might be my favorite beer.

I agree w/ Shortdrift that last year's Xmas Ale was a big disappointment. I'll probably be looking for the 12 Dogs of Xmas Ale, although my favorite bang-for-your-buck holiday brew is Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. $9/sixer @ 6.8% ABV and is freaking delicious.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was a big fan of the SN celebration ale last year. I have noticed something about seasonal beers in the last few years. That is, from year to year they never taste the same. I would guess that it's due to the yeast used to ferment the beer. You can control nearly every other aspect of the brew, but yeast is a living organism and can't be controlled to the same degree. 
I will have to give Great Lakes Xmas ale a try this year. I've been quite a fan of a number of other Christmas ales I've had the last couple years, but haven't had the pleasure of drinking that one yet.
As far as "fancy beers" goes, I'd rather spend a couple bucks more on a beer that tastes as it should than waste my money on cheap watered down bud, Busch, miller, or coors. I personally wouldn't lose any sleep if the big three beer companies were to all shut down tomorrow. It's the worst beer on the market. I'll stick to the craft and micro brews.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

3 good beers >>>>>> 12 crappy beers

It might be $2.00 a bottle, but it is worth every dime. 

I was not impressed with the 2012 batch of GLCA either, but we shall see on the 2013 version. You need to drink it out of a lager glass....not out of the bottle!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

BFG said:


> 3 good beers >>>>>> 12 crappy beers
> 
> It might be $2.00 a bottle, but it is worth every dime.
> 
> I was not impressed with the 2012 batch of GLCA either, but we shall see on the 2013 version. You need to drink it out of a lager glass....not out of the bottle!


I thought people were crazy the first time someone told me beer taste different when you pour it out of the bottle, into a glass. Now, having experienced the difference, I tend to drink a six pack both in a glass and from the bottle. Just to experience the difference in flavors.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BFG said:


> 3 good beers >>>>>> 12 crappy beers
> 
> It might be $2.00 a bottle, but it is worth every dime.
> 
> I was not impressed with the 2012 batch of GLCA either, but we shall see on the 2013 version. You need to drink it out of a lager glass....not out of the bottle!


Glass is the only way to go. Try it out of a snifter as well. Glass or no glass - last year's wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> 3probably be looking for the 12 Dogs of Xmas Ale, although my favorite bang-for-your-buck holiday brew is Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. $9/sixer @ 6.8% ABV and is freaking delicious.


I was at Andersons General Store in Reynoldsburg and they had a few cases of 12 Dogs of Xmas.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahhhh christmas ale. 

Best batch was 4 years ago, before the inventor of this brew left GLBC and went to thirsty dog. (Thats why their xmas ale tastes so similar  )

Irregardless i love this stuff. The only 2 months of the year im a full blown drunk, but it's okay, it's just because it's seasonal 



And i agree that the glass makes it taste better, hell it even taste better on tap with a little bit of cinnamon / sugar on the lip of the glass!


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

bcnulater said:


> Wonder if that would be a good breakfast beer ?


Founders makes a Breakfast oatmeal stout that is brewed with coffee that might be the best beer I have had.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fishman43078 said:


> Founders makes a Breakfast oatmeal stout that is brewed with coffee that might be the best beer I have had.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Saw that as well at Anderson's. Thought bout picking up a 6er of it... Went with the Imperial Stout instead.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Picked up a 6 pack at the Kroger in Delaware. Best I could tell, they only had 3 more left. I'm going to regret not buying them all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

From what I can tell, Giant Eagle has a "in" with Great lakes and they will probably get the most. Hey, its rumor. TIFWIW


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I just tried Sam Adams white christmas for the first time and its my favorite beer so far. i tried great lakes christmas for the first time last year and was not impressed.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Dovans said:


> From what I can tell, Giant Eagle has a "in" with Great lakes and they will probably get the most. Hey, its rumor. TIFWIW


I work for marcs, we get in 2-3 pallets and for the busiest one at southland probably gets 6 pallets+ (approx. 50 cs. a pallet)probably 2 times a week at most of the busier stores. Most giant eagles i see a display with like 20 something cases.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoppin Frog brewing company....Frosty Frog christmas ale...you will look at great lakes and 12 dogs x mas ale much differently after trying this.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I do like GLCA, but there's a beer store for NE Ohio folks in Kent called 101 Bottles. They have a great variety of beer. It was there that I found a way better seasonal than GLCA. It's called Troegs Mad Elf. Wanna say it's $8.99 for a four pack. But it's 11.5%. Hands down way better than GLCA. But be cautious bc it'll hit you hard!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

thephildo0916 said:


> Hoppin Frog brewing company....Frosty Frog christmas ale...you will look at great lakes and 12 dogs x mas ale much differently after trying this.


Is the frosty frog in 22's only or can you get 12 oz bottles. The only Hoppin Frog's I can get (imperial stout and IPA) are 22's for $9 or $10 a piece.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another excellent Christmas beer is Shiner Cheer!!!! It's fantastic and actually probably has more of a Christmas flavor with nutty undertones!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

AverageJoe82 said:


> I do like GLCA, but there's a beer store for NE Ohio folks in Kent called 101 Bottles. They have a great variety of beer. It was there that I found a way better seasonal than GLCA. It's called Troegs Mad Elf. Wanna say it's $8.99 for a four pack. But it's 11.5%. Hands down way better than GLCA. But be cautious bc it'll hit you hard!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Troegs actually makes several different "elf" varieties. i dont know them all but i think one may be called "criminal elf". i have never tried them but if you like mad elf, then it might be worth a try.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Picked up a 4 pack of Founders Harvest Ale, a delicious fresh hop IPA. Good luck finding it though but well worth the trouble and cost. No aging gotta drink it.

Bells Expedition Stout is now available, I highly recommend trying this one $17 a six but most brew stores will sell a single, you will go back for more.

3Floyds this Friday......can't wait!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If you cant find the Great Lakes ale, look for the Elevator Winter Warmer Ale which I think is better anyhow! Good stuff!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

my mantra..Life is too short to drink cheap beer! 5


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Is the frosty frog in 22's only or can you get 12 oz bottles. The only Hoppin Frog's I can get (imperial stout and IPA) are 22's for $9 or $10 a piece.


I've only found them in the 22oz bombers...they are pricey, but soooo much better. In my opinion.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I picked up Sam Adams White Christmas. Great Beer.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishman43078 said:


> I picked up Sam Adams White Christmas. Great Beer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


this guy gets it


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

So many great Beers!!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

This thread made me think of an amazing idea for work. A secret Santa beer exchange.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

F1504X4 said:


> Another excellent Christmas beer is Shiner Cheer!!!! It's fantastic and actually probably has more of a Christmas flavor with nutty undertones!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And at 8.50/6pk its, more... reasonably priced. And better.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Went to get a growler of Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale - keg was producing a ton of foam so i passed. I opted instead for the 12 Dogs of Xmas Ale. This year's batch is pretty darn good.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife got me a 6 pack of the 12 Dogs. Two of the 6 had a very metallic aftertaste. I could not finish the second one. I'll stick with the Great Lakes Christmas Ale.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

leeabu said:


> My wife got me a 6 pack of the 12 Dogs. Two of the 6 had a very metallic aftertaste. I could not finish the second one. I'll stick with the Great Lakes Christmas Ale.


I picked up one 6 and said the sane think. Very bad finish on it. Brew kettle winter warmer is really good as is holly jolly from fat heads. As always Breckinridge delivered a good beer. Great Lakes is really good this year far better than last


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I picked up one 6 and said the sane think. Very bad finish on it. Brew kettle winter warmer is really good as is holly jolly from fat heads. As always Breckinridge delivered a good beer. Great Lakes is really good this year far better than last


glad to hear, i have been staying away from it because it stunk last year. guess a 6 is in order.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I just tried Southern Tier's 2XMAS the other day on a recommendation from a friend. I like it better then Great Lakes. They had a good pumpkin beer too called Pumpking. If you come across that too, snag it.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

leeabu said:


> My wife got me a 6 pack of the 12 Dogs. Two of the 6 had a very metallic aftertaste. I could not finish the second one. I'll stick with the Great Lakes Christmas Ale.


Dumb question - were you drinking it straight from the bottle? Perhaps the bottle cap flavored the glass? I've not had that issue at all and am drinking it from a glass beer stein or a guiness pint glass.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Sharp Charge said:


> I just tried Southern Tier's 2XMAS the other day on a recommendation from a friend. I like it better then Great Lakes. They had a good pumpkin beer too called Pumpking. If you come across that too, snag it.



i've not had 2xmas but like Southern Tier. Had the Pumpking on draft - pretty intense flavor. I don't think I could drink 2 of them in one sitting. It was like concentrated pumpkin pie with super nutmeg.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Pint glass!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ezbite said:


> glad to hear, i have been staying away from it because it stunk last year. guess a 6 is in order.


Warning your taste buds may differ but I like it and my friends said they like it too. 

Try Holly Jolly from Fatheads and Winter Warmer as well.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> i've not had 2xmas but like Southern Tier. Had the Pumpking on draft - pretty intense flavor. I don't think I could drink 2 of them in one sitting. It was like concentrated pumpkin pie with super nutmeg.


Yeah that's how I first tried it too, on draft. I'm not a big pumpkin beer drinker but I liked it. :Banane35:


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE THIS THEAD

X2 to everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

F1504X4 said:


> Another excellent Christmas beer is Shiner Cheer!!!! It's fantastic and actually probably has more of a Christmas flavor with nutty undertones!!!!
> 
> Tried this because all my oil& gas friends from TX rave about Shiner. Found a 24oz bottle for like $2 at whole foods - only thing I found worth buying in the entire store! Anyhow, it wasn't bad and was pretty good com paired to most any other
> $2 tall boy I've had.
> ...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I love this thread so much I'ma go grab me a Golden Monkey by Victory Brewing Co. Mmmm Mmmm good! And 9.5% ABV! Ya just need one! lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I love this thread so much I'ma go grab me a Golden Monkey by Victory Brewing Co. Mmmm Mmmm good! And 9.5% ABV! Ya just need one! lol


They might call that a Barley Wine. Put couple of those away for few months. Be a totally different animal.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I yesterday bought a 6 of the mad elf which is priced very high. It is not bad but I prefer 12 dogs or Great Lakes. The flavor is good and at 11% it packs quite the punch lol. It is worth a try but on a regular basis I will stick to GL. I do want to try southern tiers version I absolutely loved the pumking beer they had. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Samuel Adams, the white x-mas beer is real good but winter lager is my all time favorite! Love me some good beer!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dovans said:


> They might call that a Barley Wine. Put couple of those away for few months. Be a totally different animal.


No way one would last a couple months in my fridge!

http://www.victorybeer.com/beers/golden-monkey/



> Golden Monkey
> Belgian-Style Tripel
> 
> A magical, mystical Monkey whose golden soul glows with the wisdom of the ages. This warming, flavored ale is rich in the spirited tradition of Belgian-inspired brewing. Our Golden Monkey is both playfully delightful and profoundly satisfying. Exotic spices from the East round out this global journey to joy. Get on board. This Monkeys bound for glory!
> ...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Victory makes some really good beer. Try the V Twelve it's darn good and 12% belgian ale.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread almost has me wanting to start brewing beer again.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Right now I'm seriously liking Twelve Dogs!,Going to try Great Lakes next.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Whew! Finally home from Chicago, what a cool city, anyways in regards to 3Floyds brewpub.
Started with Dreadnaught.....incredible, then I had Arctic Panzer Wolf another of the IPA family. Then I had Alpha Klaus a Christmas Porter another fantastic brew. They had a guest keg of Firestone Walker DDBA, if only I could remember what that stood for, I remember the last 2 letters mean barrel aged it was delicious as well. I had a Gumballhead and a Zombie Dust both of the IPA class with Gumballhead being a wheat IPA.
After that.....well somewhere along the way I got a taxi back to the hotel.
A very cool place to check out with some very "not Normal" art throughout the place.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shroomhunter said:


> Whew! Finally home from Chicago, what a cool city, anyways in regards to 3Floyds brewpub.
> Started with Dreadnaught.....incredible, then I had Arctic Panzer Wolf another of the IPA family. Then I had Alpha Klaus a Christmas Porter another fantastic brew. They had a guest keg of Firestone Walker DDBA, if only I could remember what that stood for, I remember the last 2 letters mean barrel aged it was delicious as well. I had a Gumballhead and a Zombie Dust both of the IPA class with Gumballhead being a wheat IPA.
> After that.....well somewhere along the way I got a taxi back to the hotel.
> A very cool place to check out with some very "not Normal" art throughout the place.


how much did your bar tab set you back?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FWIW, Fat Tire is coming to Ohio December 2nd or 12th can't remember. Good beer have had it in multiple states.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> FWIW, Fat Tire is coming to Ohio December 2nd or 12th can't remember. Good beer have had it in multiple states.


Anyone who is close to MI can get fat tire and Ranger IPA in MI. I want to say I may have seen at Andersons in Maumee already as well.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

shroomhunter said:


> Whew! Finally home from Chicago, what a cool city, anyways in regards to 3Floyds brewpub.
> Started with Dreadnaught.....incredible, then I had Arctic Panzer Wolf another of the IPA family. Then I had Alpha Klaus a Christmas Porter another fantastic brew. They had a guest keg of Firestone Walker DDBA, if only I could remember what that stood for, I remember the last 2 letters mean barrel aged it was delicious as well. I had a Gumballhead and a Zombie Dust both of the IPA class with Gumballhead being a wheat IPA.
> After that.....well somewhere along the way I got a taxi back to the hotel.
> A very cool place to check out with some very "not Normal" art throughout the place.


Great beers. FFF is my favorite brewery. The only beer I've had that I didn't care for was Robert the Bruce Scotch Ale - however I'm not a big fan of Scotch Ales so my opinion is skewed. The only one I like is Dark Horse Scotty Karate.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> how much did your bar tab set you back?


There were two of us and with appetizer, a bison burger and a pizza the tab with tip was $114
Craft beer sampling can be somewhat pricey but I can now add 3Floygs to my list of breweries I have visited, here are some others I have been to.
Columbus
Brew kettle 
Great Lakes
Michigan breweries
Bells
Founders
New holland
Dark horse
Arcadia
Frankenmuth 
East Coast US
Dogfish Head both the brewery and the brew pub, 2 separate locations
16 Mile
These are the ones I remember.
On a serious note I truly value my drivers license and life, not just mine and either take a taxi or keep sampling to a minimum. My job depends upon my having a license so I am extremely careful, if there is any doubt I grab a cab.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Great beers. FFF is my favorite brewery. The only beer I've had that I didn't care for was Robert the Bruce Scotch Ale - however I'm not a big fan of Scotch Ales so my opinion is skewed. The only one I like is Dark Horse Scotty Karate.


That was another one I sampled and didn't care for along with the one you mentioned. I believe Founders Dirty Bastard is a Scotch Ale and I like that one occasionally. If I am in the mood for a darker brew I grab Dogfish Indian Brown which is way up on my favorites list. If you haven't tried Great Divide Hibernation Ale you should grab one of those, it is a dark, sweet Old English style Ale which will surprise you with flavor, be careful, at 9% a few of those will send you into Hibernation.
Tis the season.......enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

shroomhunter said:


> That was another one I sampled and didn't care for along with the one you mentioned. I believe Founders Dirty Bastard is a Scotch Ale and I like that one occasionally. If I am in the mood for a darker brew I grab Dogfish Indian Brown which is way up on my favorites list. If you haven't tried Great Divide Hibernation Ale you should grab one of those, it is a dark, sweet Old English style Ale which will surprise you with flavor, be careful, at 9% a few of those will send you into Hibernation.
> Tis the season.......enjoy and be safe!


If you like dark brews, try the Atwater Vanilla Java Porter. It's infinitely better from a keg than a bottle though. Atwater is a Detroit brewery and is sold in Ohio. I went to Atwater Brewery last Friday night. They have a bar and a few tables set up right in the middle of the brewery warehouse. Guys are working while you're drinking. It's a killer place to go, although their beer offerings vary in quality. Some of them are really good and some are so-so. After you're done you can put your boat in and fish the Detroit River or Lake St. Clair so it'd be a double whammy trip.

Another great beer (if you like coffee flavor) is Maumee Bay Total Eclipse breakfast stout. Heck, everything Maumee Bay makes is great. The Amarillo Brillo might be the best Double IPA I've ever had. They're bottling both the Total Eclipse and the Amarillo Brillo, and they can/bottle Buckeye Beer (lager). The rest are only available at the brewery/restaurants in the Oliver House in downtown Toledo. If you like to visit breweries, this one should be on your list.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on those brews and breweries, I do like my stouts especially the Imperial and Russian Imperials. Hoppin Frog BORIS is another fantastic one that you have probably tried, the barrel aged is even better if that's possible.
Another FFF brew I had was the Moloko Milk Stout which I forgot to mention another incredible creation by them.
What amazes me about the Stouts is how they change as they warm in the glass. Every time I drink Dragonsmilk I always taste Vanilla first off then there's licorice, chocolate,coffee and so on....each sip is a different experience. 
Ok, its time to head to my favorite craft beer store and see what he has in new today that I have yet to try.......


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Founders Breakfast Stout is one of the best if not the best Stout's out there, try if if you haven't, killer and I'm not a stout guy, I'm an IPA/Lager guy.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

sampled the rivertown winter ale....wow!!...it does not suck!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Just re-upped my beer supply. 
Got a case of Troegs Mad Elf (11%)
A case of the new Dogfishhead American Beauty and some Sammy Smith Organic Chocolate Stout, which is delicious. Im a die hard Youngs Double Chocolate guy myself and as mush as pains me to say I think the Sammys are better than the Youngs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I know that for many of you it would require a 3+ hour drive... but, has anyone tried the Christmas brew from the Penn Brewery in Pittsburgh? It's called Saint Nikolaus Bock Bier. We go up there with some friends for dinner and beer about 3 times a year and have never been there for the Christmas batch. Looks like I might make it this year. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Tried this for the first time last night @ Shakedown's house. Great tasting beer! I will be picking up some of this for myself this week.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Just had a Founders Harvest Ale, very tasty wet hopped ale, night cap Bells Expedition Stout. Two very unique brews.....life is good!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> i've not had 2xmas but like Southern Tier. Had the Pumpking on draft - pretty intense flavor. I don't think I could drink 2 of them in one sitting. It was like concentrated pumpkin pie with super nutmeg.


I'd like to try that. Where you able to find that recently?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> What amazes me about the Stouts is how they change as they warm in the glass. Every time I drink Dragonsmilk I always taste Vanilla first off then there's licorice, chocolate,coffee and so on....each sip is a different experience.
> Ok, its time to head to my favorite craft beer store and see what he has in new today that I have yet to try.......


That sounds awesome I'll have to try that sometime 

I had a cup of coffee like that one time out on my boat last year. Cold as heck, poles in the water and the best cup of coffee I ever had! Chocolates, vanillas, honey I forget what else but I coulda sipped on that all night! The second cup just wasn't the same for some reason.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Victory makes some really good beer. Try the V Twelve it's darn good and 12% belgian ale.


Yeah I bet that stuff packs a wallop! I've had a few of their brews, I'll have to look for that one. Giant Eagles around here stock a few of theirs..

Share your fav beer stops!

Columbus:

Kenny Rd Market carries a decent selection. 

Savor Growl on Weber Rd
I need to make a trip back to check this place out again. They were out of nitrogen or something the time I was there so I wasn't able to get anything they had on tap. They have your standard bottled stuff and also offer different craft brews on tap via these things call Growlers.. And Mini-Growlers(32oz)! Also $.50 samples.. They had a decent selection as well although slightly smaller than Kenny Rd. Definitely worth checking out.

Giant Eagle gets an honorable mention for carrying the Victory brews, Chimay, Leffe, the Dogfish head stuff, magic hat(never tried it), great lakes, all the Sam Adams(craft brew on a budget) and quite a few others.. Some of the Krogers have a decent selection is well.. Delerium Tremens and stuff like that. We have it pretty good around here I'd say!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'd like to try that. Where you able to find that recently?


I had that Pumpking sometime in the beginning of October. I'm sure there's still some floating around but its a fall beer so production is most likely done.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> My beverage store has Great Divide Hibernation Ale in now. It's a very malty old English style beer, completely the opposite from the IPA's I usually enjoy.


Pulled the year old aged brews from the basement for Thanksgiving. 2012: Sierra Nevada Narwhal, Great Divide Hibernation Ale, GLBC Blackout Stout, Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout, Bell's Expedition Stout. Aging typically makes these heavy brews smoother and a bit more complex, pushing the initial alcohol heat to the background. We'll see if some age better than others. Have aged the Bell's for two years with success. First time for the hibernation and blackout stouts.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> Pulled the year old aged brews from the basement for Thanksgiving. 2012: Sierra Nevada Narwhal, Great Divide Hibernation Ale, GLBC Blackout Stout, Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout, Bell's Expedition Stout. Aging typically makes these heavy brews smoother and a bit more complex, pushing the initial alcohol heat to the background. We'll see if some age better than others. Have aged the Bell's for two years with success. First time for the hibernation and blackout stouts.


You certainly picked some great ones to age, I can't ever seem to save a Hibernation to age it, I have 4 bottles each of Expedition Stout from '10, '11 and '12 in the cellar and 1 single Founders KBS from 2011 I believe I will find out how well they have aged this weekend.
Enjoy you have a nice collection of brews to sample, let me know how the Hibernation aged.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> You certainly picked some great ones to age, I can't ever seem to save a Hibernation to age it, I have 4 bottles each of Expedition Stout from '10, '11 and '12 in the cellar and 1 single Founders KBS from 2011 I believe I will find out how well they have aged this weekend.
> Enjoy you have a nice collection of brews to sample, let me know how the Hibernation aged.


Hibernation was the best of the lot. A little deeper malt flavor than fresh. Had fresh hibernation on hand to compare. Even used a (new) bottle as the base for a chorizo sausage chili. A great brew for a chili base - used Sierra Nevada Bigfoot last year that made the chili too sweet.

Couldn't taste much difference in the brooklyn or blackout stout. Narwhal didn't mellow as much as expected. Seemed to introduce a few new flavors - even a hint of bourbon, which I didn't think was used in Narwhal. Will probably keep a few on the shelf for another year to see if that makes any difference. Added more Hibernation and some Founders Breakfast Stout to replace the ones consumed this past week.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Found a place on Hamilton Rd across from Home Depot. Crafted Drafts is the name. Pretty good selection of craft beers. I picked up a dozen mixed Seasonal beers to take to deer camp. If you are in the area check it out. It's a fairly new place, been there around 2 months the guy said. I'm all for small business and this guy seemed like a hard worker and had passion for what he was selling. You have to respect that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Breckenridge Christmas Ale is another good one I look forward to every year!! You wont be disappointed.
Any reports on the Hoppin" Frog Frosted Frog? Was going to get it but ended up getting talked into something else.....Doggone Salesmen, I ought to know better, I am one...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shroomhunter said:


> Breckenridge Christmas Ale is another good one I look forward to every year!! You wont be disappointed.
> better, I am one...


Going to give that one a try. Been selling pretty good.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fat head holly jolly and Brewkettle winter warmer both awesome


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Frosted Frog is where it's at!! It's amazing...


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

does any of this craft beer spike your blood sugar really bad? I drank a bunch of the xmas ales a few weeks ago and woke up to pee, my head started pounding and spinning. I almost passed out while peeing. This has happened to me a few times before after I ate a bunch of oranges on one occasion and passed completely out and woke up on the bathroom floor with a cool numb feeling in my mouth. I went to the doctor and they checked my blood sugar and it was 50. The other occasion I lived on campus and tied one on and woke up on the couch and was still a lot bit hammered and went to pee off the front porch and woke up on the porch with all my glory hanging out. I was drinking bud light at the time. I am not diabetic but might be pre disposed. I watch my diet pretty darn well now days but when I drink I get that cool numb feeling in my mouth and have to tap out before I can get the pay off. I think the sugar content in these beers is much higher than normal.

I'm thinking of giving up on alcohol all together I feel like I got hit by a truck the next day no matter how much I drink any more. If I have one beer I don't sleep at all. I wake up with terrible gas after about 3 hours of being passed out and then I'm up for the rest of the night miserable.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Gluten allergy maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

tehsavage said:


> Gluten allergy maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I eat bread on my turkey sandwich every day and it doesn't seem to bother me. If I eat a bunch of anything with a high sugar content this happens. I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I just was wondering if anyone noticed the higher sugars in these beers


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How does wine affect you


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Dovans said:


> How does wine affect you


I wouldn't know. I haven't drunk wine in a long time. I stopped I think cause I don't like the way it makes me feel either. It's just been a long time since and could have quit it for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

geoffoquinn said:


> does any of this craft beer spike your blood sugar really bad? I drank a bunch of the xmas ales a few weeks ago and woke up to pee, my head started pounding and spinning. I almost passed out while peeing. This has happened to me a few times before after I ate a bunch of oranges on one occasion and passed completely out and woke up on the bathroom floor with a cool numb feeling in my mouth. I went to the doctor and they checked my blood sugar and it was 50. The other occasion I lived on campus and tied one on and woke up on the couch and was still a lot bit hammered and went to pee off the front porch and woke up on the porch with all my glory hanging out. I was drinking bud light at the time. I am not diabetic but might be pre disposed. I watch my diet pretty darn well now days but when I drink I get that cool numb feeling in my mouth and have to tap out before I can get the pay off. I think the sugar content in these beers is much higher than normal.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving up on alcohol all together I feel like I got hit by a truck the next day no matter how much I drink any more. If I have one beer I don't sleep at all. I wake up with terrible gas after about 3 hours of being passed out and then I'm up for the rest of the night miserable.


I have this same condition. But it doesn't happen often. After blood work and many doctor visits that my wife "pressured" me into, they've come to the conclusion that I have a potassium deficiency, and alcohol "can" have an "indirect" effect towards it. Basically, my head gets spinning and the body reaches for potassium that isn't there. I get the tell tail "head rush" when I jump out of bed too soon, come down from an adrenaline rush or have a strong anxiety issue as well... (passed out when my wife had a miscarriage). Dr told me there's really no "fix" other than a potassium pill or more care towards my diet. I've only went down once after drinking, and it was same as you. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee, felt it coming on, tried to make it back to bed and fell about 10 feet short... freaked her out big time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> I have this same condition. But it doesn't happen often. After blood work and many doctor visits that my wife "pressured" me into, they've come to the conclusion that I have a potassium deficiency, and alcohol "can" have an "indirect" effect towards it. Basically, my head gets spinning and the body reaches for potassium that isn't there. I get the tell tail "head rush" when I jump out of bed too soon, come down from an adrenaline rush or have a strong anxiety issue as well... (passed out when my wife had a miscarriage). Dr told me there's really no "fix" other than a potassium pill or more care towards my diet. I've only went down once after drinking, and it was same as you. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee, felt it coming on, tried to make it back to bed and fell about 10 feet short... freaked her out big time!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've heard a variation of this explanation before so I started drinking gatorade on the regular for a while. The cool numb sensation in my mouth however happens every time I eat or drink something sugary so I'm still going to be cautious about it. I may however try the pill instead of a sugary drink. What you described is spot on. Did they ever check your blood sugar within a couple hours after it happened?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

geoffoquinn said:


> I've heard a variation of this explanation before so I started drinking gatorade on the regular for a while. The cool numb sensation in my mouth however happens every time I eat or drink something sugary so I'm still going to be cautious about it. I may however try the pill instead of a sugary drink. What you described is spot on. Did they ever check your blood sugar within a couple hours after it happened?


Yeah. When I went down in the ultrasound room, they strapped me to an EKG, started an I.V. and drew blood immediately. Everything checked out fine except extremely low blood pressure and low potassium levels. Somehow, evidently, potassium helps regulate your blood pressure in times of stress. Not just mental stress, but physical as well. Potassium is considered an electrolyte, and they also told me to make sure either Powerade or Gatorade was part of my diet during times of stress.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We still joke about the hospital crash (funny now, not then). The panic that went through that place. When I went down, the ultrasound tech and me were the only 2 that knew my wife miscarried. It took almost an hour until things settled down enough for them to tell my wife. She claims I was just trying to gain attention while I could. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Just picked up a Growler of Southern Tiers Oldman Excellent Brew!! I have been doing the Growlers because I like the Draft style better than the bottled. But sometimes it's just the opposite,Or my taste buds!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hopslam has arrived, get it while it lasts....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> Hopslam has arrived, get it while it lasts....


Yum. Picked up a case on Monday, bottled the week before. Also picked up some Lagunitas Sucks IPA - a good warmup to Hopslam. Next month will be Great Lakes Chillwave (last year's Alchemy Hour). A good time of year for hopheads.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

cant wait to give them a try


----------

